# Ye photo to media ke pass bhi nahin: Abhishek & Aishwarya Marriage Snaps.



## NIGHTMARE (May 3, 2007)

*img59.imageshack.us/img59/7673/67213703mh8.jpg
*img465.imageshack.us/img465/6081/44792641ij0.jpg
*img388.imageshack.us/img388/4250/21170370od7.jpg
*img368.imageshack.us/img368/2025/56148947xu6.jpg
*img67.imageshack.us/img67/5438/47873937mv2.jpg
*img338.imageshack.us/img338/9550/80457669gj1.jpg
*img502.imageshack.us/img502/7699/60647438jc9.jpg
*img465.imageshack.us/img465/6106/29430300pp8.jpg
*img182.imageshack.us/img182/9862/14644988rx6.jpg
*img248.imageshack.us/img248/9130/10za4.jpg
*img112.imageshack.us/img112/6047/11vy0.jpg
*img184.imageshack.us/img184/8526/12zj5.jpg


----------



## abhi.eternal (May 3, 2007)

thode hi der mein ye media ke pass bhi hoge!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 3, 2007)

That plane is really small for Abishek.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 3, 2007)

@abhi.....good one


----------



## sam_1710 (May 3, 2007)

ive seen the 1st 3 pics on tv9 kannada in bangalore!!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 3, 2007)

I have seen the 9th picture on the newspaper.


----------



## abhi.eternal (May 3, 2007)

^bachhans must bring up a lawsuit!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 3, 2007)

abhi.eternal said:
			
		

> ^bachhans must bring up a lawsuit!



For what?


----------



## vish786 (May 3, 2007)

i feel their is something wrong with this pics... dont know wat

i guess they r using ambani's plane


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 4, 2007)

every thing is ok   bro


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 4, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> i feel their is something wrong with this pics... dont know wat
> 
> i guess they r using ambani's plane



Putting a picture of ambani on the plane does not mean they are using ambani plane.


----------



## vish786 (May 4, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> every thing is ok   bro



yeh i found wat is wrong look at the dates in the photo they have given 2006 but its 2007... c i told u i felt something was wrong... hehe... sixth sense really works for me


----------



## s18000rpm (May 4, 2007)

@thunderbird 

dude then would you hang Ambani's photo on your Plane ??? 

& isnt that women Anil Ambani's wife?


----------



## vish786 (May 4, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> @thunderbird
> 
> dude then would you hang Ambani's photo on your Plane ???
> 
> & isnt that women Anil Ambani's wife?



good one... lol


----------



## s18000rpm (May 4, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> yeh i found wat is wrong look at the dates in the photo they have given 2006 but its 2007... c i told u i felt something was wrong... hehe... sixth sense really works for me


 maybe the Camera owner is a NOOB 

he might not know how to set the time/date...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 4, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> @thunderbird
> 
> dude then would you hang Ambani's photo on your Plane ???
> 
> & isnt that women Anil Ambani's wife?



Nay. I would not hang ambani photo. But rather i put your picture instead 

Which women?. They are so many woman in that pic.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 4, 2007)

the women in Plane , under Ambani's photo


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 4, 2007)

in the 10th snap had not u seen ambani's late photo frame is hanging nd don't u know that anil ambani is fond of flying plane nd he occasionally organizes tea party in air.nd in the particular snap even anil's wife tina ambani is sitting with them.it reveals that it is ambani plane


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 4, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> the women in Plane , under Ambani's photo



Just googled for tina ambani it certainly look like her. So yes that TA.


----------



## iMav (May 4, 2007)

guys tht is ambani's plane which they took to the ttemple in the south

anil ambani's plane


----------



## prateek_san (May 4, 2007)

ab to media ke pass saare photo pahuch gaye honge  
arey inke pass itna paisa hai to apna private plane kyon nahi kharidte yaar......why use someone else's property


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 4, 2007)

reporting to Amitabh..........  * NAMAKHALAL *


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 4, 2007)

check the dates for the 3rd to 8th photo.
19.4.2006


----------



## chesss (May 4, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> For what?


 to get cheap publicity


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 4, 2007)

well i got these pics in mail bout a week Back


----------



## koolbluez (May 4, 2007)

Who cares... I hate that ill-mixed marriage... stupid combination...
It'll break pretty soon.. @least from the inside...


----------



## luckypayal (May 4, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> Who cares... I hate that ill-mixed marriage... stupid combination...
> It'll break pretty soon.. @least from the inside...


 
correct


----------



## rakeshishere (May 4, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> well i got these pics in mail bout a week Back



Was it b4 the marriage or after it   



			
				koolbluez said:
			
		

> Who cares... I hate that ill-mixed marriage... stupid combination...
> It'll break pretty soon.. @least from the inside...


naye shadi shuda valo ko ashirvad karo aur tum...


----------



## vish786 (May 4, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> Who cares... I hate that ill-mixed marriage... stupid combination...
> It'll break pretty soon.. @least from the inside...



i dont think it will break.... amitabh is a person, he will try to avoid it, aapne family ka naam kabhi badnaam nahi karna chahega


----------



## eggman (May 4, 2007)

I hope their marriage becomes a success and media leave them alone(mein TV mein apne pyaar ko door jaata nahi dekh sakta )........


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 5, 2007)

kuch bhi kaho ash is very lucky girl and now women


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 5, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> i dont think it will break.... *amitabh is a person, he will try to avoid it*, aapne family ka naam kabhi badnaam nahi karna chahega



How long do you think Amitabh will look after them?. Well i just want the media person to leave them alone.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 5, 2007)

media may not be having these pics but I have seen these pics around one week ago. Got them in my inbox and that mail (before reaching me) was forwarded atleast 6 times with around 10 recepients each time.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 5, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> i dont think it will break.... amitabh is a person, he will try to avoid it, aapne family ka naam kabhi badnaam nahi karna chahega



hehe , then you dont know about *Amitabh-Rekha* case after Jaya- Amitabh marriage


----------



## Drizzling Blur (May 5, 2007)

What a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## vish786 (May 5, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> hehe , then you dont know about *Amitabh-Rekha* case after Jaya- Amitabh marriage



i know abt that case dude


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 5, 2007)

chalo ab to rekha kush hogi


----------



## lalam (May 7, 2007)

Yeh sab baatein chodo did they spent the suhaag raat there


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 7, 2007)

^^ AFAIK,  abhi tak nehi hua


----------



## s18000rpm (May 7, 2007)

how do you know that???


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 8, 2007)

@Tech.Masti lagata tumhare pass bhi kuch photos hai


----------

